# Боли в спине. К какому врачу обращаться?



## wuyic (21 Июн 2022)

Здравствуйте! Долгое время страдаю периодическими болями в спине. По заключению недавно сделанного МРТ: признаки умеренного остеохондроза L1-S1 , протрузий м/п дисков L4-L5 до 4мм и L5-S1 до мм, умеренного спондилоартроза L5-S1 . Консультировалась у нейрохирурга - операция мне не показана,мануальная терапия противопоказана. Прошу Вас сориентировать меня к какому врачу мне следует обратиться (жен-43).


----------



## La murr (21 Июн 2022)

@wuyic, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2022)

wuyic написал(а):


> Консультировалась у нейрохирурга - операция мне не показана,мануальная терапия противопоказана.


А почему противопоказана?
Может противопоказана на месте грыжи и показана выше и ниже грыжи.
Мануальная терапия (мобилизация и манипуляции) не делается на месте грыжи. Задача мануальной терапии восстановить подвижность, там где грыжа, там уже двигаться должно минимально!
Мануальная терапия на мышцах (массаж, ПИР, тракция). делается на больных мышцах, но она не имеет прямого отношения к движению в пораженном сегменте.


----------



## Александр Т. (22 Июн 2022)

wuyic написал(а):


> ... к какому врачу мне следует обратиться


А что вы лечить у врача собрались? Судя по МРТ у вас обычные проявления естественного старения организма, без каких либо серьезных патологий, грыжи никуда не давят, следовательно неврологических дефицитов и каких то нестерпимых болей нет,  а те небольшие что беспокоят скорее всего мышечного характера, следовательно мануальная терапия как раз таки показана, ну и ЛФК грамотное от доктора Ступина тоже.


----------

